# Polaris to Build in the Capstone



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ranger production comes to the Southland.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/ag/blogs/template1&blogHandle=agequipment&blogEntryId=8a82c0bc49f2d3d3014b758a1a780e24


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Up not too far from Tim's neck o the woods I suppose.....beautiful country and a good workforce I would imagine


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder how much manufacturing they will do vs assembly there. Curios moee than anything. There are lots of small companies around here that make one or more parts for polaris. Definitely impact the economy HERE. Probably like that for most auto/truck/tractor, etc. Just see it more with MN companies Polaris and Arctic Cat.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's my kind of Polaris. Built in Roseau, MN in the fall of 1979


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Been real happy with my Ranger, the Yanmar diesel in it has popped right off no matter how cold. Only had one warranty issue with it so far, had a strange noise from the drive assembly once in a great while, Polaris replaced both pulleys, installed a new belt and extended the warranty by another year.


----------

